# Man accidentally shoots himself in the penis



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

It is old news from last summer but the first I read about it. Interesting. He was a convicted felon so faced charges for possession of a firearm after surgery. I'll bet he's the laughing stock of his fellow inmates. I wonder if the judge and prosecutor could keep a straight face.

Police: Florida man sits on gun, shoots himself in penis | WFLA.com


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Hopefully they removed what was left in the surgery to help clean the gene pool.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

great outcome!


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Sadly, the outcome was they could only charge him for Assault with a Dead Weapon.

Bah-dum-dum


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Yeppur....what can't get up...can't get out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ (Mar 3, 2018)

Would that be an "accidental nocturnal discharge"?

1=0, 2=1, I like 2 so, I bring 3.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

https://www.someecards.com/usercard...l-please-let-me-know--57028/?tagSlug=flirting


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Why, that's just terrible. If he goes to prison, other inmates will be frustrated.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

win231 said:


> Why, that's just terrible. If he goes to prison, other inmates will be frustrated.


No, they'll just laugh at him then make him wear a dress. He will be the cellmate and under the protection of Big Buhba so he'll get along just fine. A little sore in the end, but that's deserving.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

I am still trying to figure out what pulled the trigger?

I guess the weapon had a decocker.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

AZdave said:


> I am still trying to figure out what pulled the trigger?
> 
> I guess the weapon had a decocker.


Bump-stock :mrgreen:


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Bump-stock :mrgreen:


Not a hair trigger?

Or is there such a thing as a hair-decocker?:smt033


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ (Mar 3, 2018)

Glock. 
Step 1---leave Glock on seat with one up.
Step 2---slide into car and get that big ole hanging chain connected to your wallet into trigger guard.
Step 3---slide in a little more and ....POW! 

1=0, 2=1, I like 2 so, I bring 3.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

RoadRamblerNJ said:


> Glock.
> Step 1---leave Glock on seat with one up.
> Step 2---slide into car and get that big ole hanging chain connected to your wallet into trigger guard.
> Step 3---slide in a little more and ....POW!
> ...


Ok a striker fired weapon the cause.

Please explain modern math?
1=1 2=2 I like apples so 3=3


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ (Mar 3, 2018)

AZdave said:


> Ok a striker fired weapon the cause.
> 
> Please explain modern math?
> 1=1 2=2 I like apples so 3=3


Glock was just one possibility. It has no external safety. If you have a round in the chamber and exert 5.5 lbs pressure to the trigger it goes Bang. I have no idea what gun idiot boy actually had.

Math is just a shorter way to write about carry guns. 
Rule of thumb is... 
One is None, Two is One. (FTF, FTE, Dropped it, Taken away from you, etc.) I like to be sure I have a working primary and a working backup gun. So...If one is none (1=0) and two is one (2=1) and I want to guarantee I have two, I need to carry a third gun. See how many words that takes LOL.

1=0, 2=1, I like 2 so, I bring 3.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I'd like to think the gun was more likely a Taurus than a Glock. 

GW


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

goldwing said:


> I'd like to think the gun was more likely a Taurus than a Glock.
> 
> GW


Yes, but could also have been a Sig P320 because some of them fire when dropped. The victim here dropped his junk on it then the Sig got angry and took it out on his junk. Stand your ground, a lawyer for the gun will claim.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

RoadRamblerNJ said:


> Glock was just one possibility. It has no external safety. If you have a round in the chamber and exert 5.5 lbs pressure to the trigger it goes Bang. I have no idea what gun idiot boy actually had.
> 
> Math is just a shorter way to write about carry guns.
> Rule of thumb is...
> ...


Gawd.....I hated math in high school and Algebra in college. :smt091


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

New common core math any answer is correct so no one feels bad.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

RoadRamblerNJ said:


> Glock was just one possibility. It has no external safety. If you have a round in the chamber and exert 5.5 lbs pressure to the trigger it goes Bang. I have no idea what gun idiot boy actually had.
> 
> Math is just a shorter way to write about carry guns.
> Rule of thumb is...
> ...


Thanks for the explanation.
But "3 gun Pete" is easier to say and less characters.
I also must buy more reliable weapons than you do. But also have have not had to use them, Thank You God!

I still like apples.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

paratrooper said:


> Gawd.....I hated math in high school and Algebra in college. :smt091


I had spherical calculus from a Hindu who learned English from a Scott.
Barely passed and still confused.


----------



## Longhorn1986 (Dec 22, 2017)

Debuting at the 2018 SHOT show - The IWI Mohel in 9mm


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ (Mar 3, 2018)

goldwing said:


> I'd like to think the gun was more likely a Taurus than a Glock.
> 
> GW


Nice avatar. Mine's bigger LOL.

1=0, 2=1, I like 2 so, I bring 3.


----------

